# Abraham El Zabat, novice bodybuilder



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

_Novice?_

*Rx Muscle* user "Rtotem" posted _this_. Worth a look!

Australian body building fans had the rare pleasure of witnessing the world???s freakiest novice take out the overall title at the 2010 NABBA International title in Melbourne. Weighing in at 260lbs, Melbourne based Abraham El Zabat came out of nowhere to destroy his competition in his first ever contest. No one had any idea who this man was or where he came from. Known only to fellow gym members as a fairly large brute who never, ever took off his thick sweat clothes, Abraham pulled off a modern day Dorian Yates to come out of the shadows and tear himself a sizeable niche in the body building world. You can be sure to see a lot more of this myostatin challenged freak in the near future ??? this is only the beginning folks. 

More info according to *Rtotem *(paraphrased):

Abraham is around 5'11" and 28 years old. He's essentially been training on his own, and has only recently procured the services of a master trainer. 

Rx member *This Is War* wrote:

I just competed in the same show about 12hrs ago!

Abe is no joke and He's only 27yrs old.

The place went absolutely ballistic when he walked out....never heard anything like it... even after attending the last 2 Olympias! LOLOL

He's doing the NABBA Worlds in a few weeks, let's see how he goes...

Pics!


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

This was the part that really hit me.



Curt James said:


> Known only to fellow gym members as a fairly large brute who never, ever took off his thick sweat clothes



That's awesome. Imagine the surprise his competitors must have felt if they recognized him from the gym but had _no idea_ what he was bringing to the stage. 

BAM!


----------



## suprfast (May 23, 2010)

Mr Clean is body building, I like it.


----------



## sassy69 (May 23, 2010)

That guy has some nice balance - good to see solid hamstrings w/ all that thickness. Only things lacking I see are need for more tris and more cannon ball delts. Needs more chest just because he's got good thickness everywhere else. 

Awesome!


----------

